# Smoked Cauliflower, Amaranth Salad, Grilled Whole Sardines, & More Vinho Verde!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Jun 11, 2015)

Happy Thursday Great Smoking Wino Cuties! Here's to good things!

I smoked cauliflower today - mopped through safflower oil & smoked with hickory chips on my little gas smoker & for 20 minutes. It was still al dente and with epic flavor and aroma too!

I boiled some amaranth grain - fabulous healthful wheat free ancient stuff that keeps one "regular" and so go to it!!!!

I mixed up a salad with spinach and the cooked amaranth, scaled & gutted some fabulous sardines - that frozen Bexx line I love so much - and mopped those through safflower oil too and grilled them 18 minutes as one can munch right on through and eat the head, body, bones etc. Fantastic stuff!

Drizzling avocado oil, squeezed lemon & lemon zest, and fabulous Tradrr Joe's grinder of smoked paprika, sea salt, garlic & basil (AMAZING), this was a treat!

And, more of that crisp Portuguese sparkling as the pairing!

Thanks for sharing in my wonderful lunch!

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah













image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 11, 2015


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 11, 2015)

Love cauliflower in any shape and form: grilled , smoked, raw, boiled and mashed into paste. Sardines look amazing. The whole plate does. 

You look happy.

Cheers.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you so much Atomicsmoke!

I agree with you on the "white broccolis," as I affectionately call them! Delicious any way and downright addictive when raw even! Good stuff!

And the sardines are so healthful and fun to munch through in their entirety!

And you have a good eye! I can alas say indeed, that I am "happy!"

Thank you tons! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------

